# New to live plants, what kind?



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm looking to start off some live plants. I have a 100 gallon with a very large iridescent shark, large bala shark and medium size pleco, I'm using regular gravel on bottom, what would be some nice hardy easy to care for plants that I can start with? I'm also planning on getting some snails and or shrimps at some point soon. My lights are "TROPIC-SUN F32T8 5500K DAYLIGHT" @ 2each. thanks.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I would suggest java fern, java moss, anubias, and crypt. Anything labeled as low light and is not a heavy root feeder (like a tiger lotus).


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

hanky said:


> I'm looking to start off some live plants. I have a 100 gallon with a very large iridescent shark, large bala shark and medium size pleco, I'm using regular gravel on bottom, what would be some nice hardy easy to care for plants that I can start with? I'm also planning on getting some snails and or shrimps at some point soon. My lights are "TROPIC-SUN F32T8 5500K DAYLIGHT" @ 2each. thanks.


Hello hank...

Since you already have the tank established, planting in the substrate would be messy. I'd suggest plants that don't need to be planted, but grow attached to driftwood or lava rock. This way, the gravel isn't disturbed and you avoid debris floating around in the tank water.

I like Anubias, Java fern and Singpore moss attached with black sewing thread to Mopawni wood or local pieces of driftwood and lava rock. If you get a little creative, you can float a piece of driftwood and attach Water wisteria, Water sprite, Banana lily and Pennywort with the sewing thread and get the plants close to the light. All will grow very well.

I have several, large planted tanks and use a single, 6500 K bulb in most of them and the plants grow fine.

B


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

i think he could plant just fine if he are careful when planting in the substrate, but i am also fond of anubius and java fern, i think wioth the right combination of those two and some moss on driftwood it will make a very nice looking tank

Rick


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I plant and replant in my tanks weekly. If there is a mess, it is gone within minutes. Why not heavy root plants? Any sword will work great in just plain gravel. It would benefit from some root tabs later, but will grow just fine. Crypts are also fairly heavy rooted plants but will also do well in just about any medium.

If it were me, I'd scoop out about half that gravel and throw 3-4 bags of Eco complete on top of it. You'll make a little mess getting the old stuff out, but Eco going in requires no rinsing and causes very little cloudiness. Just a thought. I have changed out substrates twice now in tanks 75g or above and never removed the fish. It's not too difficult. Will make it easier in choosing plants later and you won't have to worry about what they will be growing in.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

thanks everyone, well did some shopping today found a nice piece of driftwood,(which my plecos will enjoy as well I guess?) no luck finding java moss, but at Petco they had plants buy 2 get 1 free so I found two java ferns and thought Id try a white ribbon since they had a very poor selection, couldnt find any other suggested plants. Then i get home and look up white ribbon only to find that it is not an aquatic plant like the package or the person there said. Gonna need to find a solid fish store closer to me.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

Got the driftwood soaking, some of you mentioned tying plants to driftwood? could I do that with ferns as well or just the java moss when I can find some.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

White Ribbon plant isn't a true aquatic plant and will rot in the aquarium. I'd take it out soon.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

yea I took it out when i found out, I would have taken right back to Petco but its a 40 min drive one-way, hopefully it does well in a pot.


----------

